# what is the shelf life of cannabutter if refridgerated???



## lbow89 (Jun 26, 2009)

what is the shelf life of cannabutter if refridgerated???


----------



## TokeAndSmoke (Jun 26, 2009)

lbow89 said:


> what is the shelf life of cannabutter if refridgerated???


I'd say as long as the butter would last as long as you put plastic wrap on it but mine always gets used before it goes bad 


Hope that helped


----------



## GrowTech (Jun 26, 2009)

Did you use a preservative when making it?


----------



## TokeAndSmoke (Jun 26, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Did you use a preservative when making it?


 if you talking to me just butter


----------



## lbow89 (Jun 26, 2009)

nope. what are some good preservatives to use, i didnt think butter went bad?


----------



## TokeAndSmoke (Jun 26, 2009)

it takes a while but butter can go bad its really nasty


----------



## lbow89 (Jun 27, 2009)

so if i kept a .quart sized mason jar filled to the brim air tight and refridgerated, i would have atleast 4 months worth of storage time?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 27, 2009)

lbow89 said:


> so if i kept a .quart sized mason jar filled to the brim air tight and refridgerated, i would have atleast 4 months worth of storage time?



You could just freeze it. Thats what I do.


----------

